# 67.1 MPG on 25 Mile Loop and Computer Accuracy



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Ata boy! Keep us posted!!! If you haven't already, make a fuelly account!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice. I can't wait to take mine on some longer trips. I will be doing a 150 mile roundtrip today mostly on backroads ~55mph. I will let you all know how that goes. then next month I have a 1100 mile round trip on the highway, then I will really see how this baby does.

Question on the Fuelly account, how does it work? do you have to enter your mileage and when you fill up and how many gallons and etc and everything?


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Very nice. I can't wait to take mine on some longer trips. I will be doing a 150 mile roundtrip today mostly on backroads ~55mph. I will let you all know how that goes. then next month I have a 1100 mile round trip on the highway, then I will really see how this baby does.
> 
> Question on the Fuelly account, how does it work? do you have to enter your mileage and when you fill up and how many gallons and etc and everything?


At a minimum you just need to add miles driven and gallons to refill. It'll calculate and average everything for you. You optionally can add $/gallon, percentage of city vs highway and any notes you want. It'll automatically attach a date to your entry (the day you entered the info), but you can change it if you need to. It also has a smart phone app called "Gas Tracker" - great for entering your info at the pump.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Impressive.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So I signed up for Fuelly and added a fill-up but I don't see 2014 Cruze under the Browse section. Anybody know how to find it?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly how I did it, but Its there somehow. Sorry its not much help.


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

The 2014 isn't in the index yet, but it's there. Here the direct link. 
2014 Chevrolet Cruze MPG Reports | Fuelly


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Very impressive! I would consider the diesel if it came in a manual transmission, but I think I'm going to still with me Eco MT for a while.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

If this car comes with the 6 speed MT it will be amazing that is for sure. Diesel owners a quick question when you come to a stop sign or let off the gas coasting, When you get to about 30-20 mph and your still coasting do you get a pretty hard upshift to 2nd then once you hit 15 or so its like it kicks itself into neutral and rolls great? I'm guessing its the way the car is geared. I had not driven another Diesel to see if it shifts like that?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> If this car comes with the 6 speed MT it will be amazing that is for sure. Diesel owners a quick question when you come to a stop sign or let off the gas coasting, When you get to about 30-20 mph and your still coasting do you get a pretty hard upshift to 2nd then once you hit 15 or so its like it kicks itself into neutral and rolls great? I'm guessing its the way the car is geared. I had not driven another Diesel to see if it shifts like that?


Now that you mention it, yes mine does seem to do something like that, but if I remember correctly only when it's cold. I will have to pay more attention. I just attributed it to a characteristic of the car.


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

Great mpg - thanks for sharing! This may be the car I trade my eco for, when the time comes...hopefully they're available in manual by then


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I finally filled mine up for the first time. According to my math I got 37mpg avg. But according to the car I got 35.5. I don't mind it being slightly pessimistic. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Luigi said:


> I finally filled mine up for the first time. According to my math I got 37mpg avg. But according to the car I got 35.5. I don't mind it being slightly pessimistic.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The few reports I have read the diesel is always reading a bit low for MPG on the DIC, I would prefer this to my 1LT always reading 2-4mpg high.


----------

